# Meet Mocha and Phoebe, my fuzzy felines.



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

I love my cats to death. I've lived with cats all my life, and it's hard to live somewhere without them sprawled out on a piece of furniture somewhere. I even miss the cat hair sometimes. 
Sometimes.
First pair is Mocha, but we call her Mochie (Mo-key). She's a tortoiseshell with tortitude (look it up, it's a real thing). She loves to talk and talk and talk and she's fat as ever. My fat baby.
Second pair is my lover, Phoebe, also known as Phoe-ba-da-beeb by my mother and I. Yes, she is as soft as she looks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful pictures I can see why you love them so much!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Adorable. Why are cat bellies so irresistible when cats usually don't like belly rubs??? Ahhhh I just want to kiss Mocha's warm soft belly! And yes, torties definitely have "tortitude"!! I used to volunteer at a cat shelter and the torties ALWAYS had so much spunk it was unbelievable haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful kitty cats. I love that first picture.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments on my kitties.  I'm sure they would appreciate it if they could, haha.


----------



## 1RainbowBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL! I have 3 torties (two with long hair), and two of them definitely have "tortitude" though the other one is an exception to the rule. She is sweet and very laid back.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

Aww, sounds adorable.  Mocha is the opposite of that haha. She always looks like she's on drugs with her wide eyes and she's so skittish. Always talking and licking people. She used to play fetch when she was a kitten. Now she's just fat haha.


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------

